# πως γράφουμε σωστά την ημερομηνία στα ελληνικά



## zouzounaki

Μία απλή ερώτηση για σας, που όμως εμένα με έχει τρελάνει,

πως γράφουμε επίσημα την ημερομηνία στα Ελληνικά?

Παράδειγμα,

Εκδόθηκε στις 12 Μαρτίου του 2008
              στις 12 του Μάρτη του 2008


----------



## apmoy70

zouzounaki said:


> Μία απλή ερώτηση για σας, που όμως εμένα με έχει τρελάνει,
> 
> πως γράφουμε επίσημα την ημερομηνία στα Ελληνικά?
> 
> Παράδειγμα,
> 
> Εκδόθηκε στις 12 Μαρτίου του 2008
> στις 12 του Μάρτη του 2008
> στις 12 του Μάρτη 2008
> την 12η Μαρτίου 2008
> την 12η του Μάρτη του 2008....


Γιά επίσημο έγγραφο:
«Εκδόθηκε την 12η Μαρτίου 2008».
Ή αν θες ακόμα πιο επίσημα:
«Εξεδόθη εν Αθήναις (εν+δοτική-->εν Λευκωσία, εν Θεσσαλονίκη, εν Παρισίοις, εν Λονδίνω, εν Μαδρίτη κοκ) τη 12 Μαρτίου 2008».
Σε λιγότερο επίσημα έγγραφα μπορείς να γράψεις «Εκδόθηκε στις 12 Μαρτίου του 2008» ή ακὀμα και «Εκδόθηκε στις 12 του Μάρτη 2008» αν και το τελευταίο ακούγεται πολύ κοινολεκτικό. Το «Εκδόθηκε την 12η του Μάρτη του 2008», είναι περισσότερο του προφορικού λόγου (και της καθομιλουμένης).


----------



## zouzounaki

!!!Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου ζουζουνάκι!

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τα δύο αλλά το δεύτερο είναι πιο της καθομιλουμένης, κυρίως λόγω αυτού του "Μάρτη". Οι αιτιατικές των μηνών όπως "Μάρτη", "Ιούλη", "Μάη" κλπ δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σε επίσημα έγγραφα.

Επίσης δεν συνηθίζεται τόσο πολύ η "αναλυτική" ημερομηνία (12 του Μάρτη). 

Δεν είναι λάθος όμως.

Άλλες πιθανές μορφές είναι 
α) η αριθμητική ("στις 12/3/(20)08")
β) ολογράφως (όχι τόσο κοινή, ιδιαίτερα για την χρονολογία) "τη Δωδεκάτη Μαρτίου Δύο χιλιάδες οκτώ"
γ) Δεν ξέρω πώς το λέμε αυτό, όταν, εν είδη συντομογραφίας, γράφεις τον αριθμό και την κατάληξη (όπως στα αγγλικά 1st, 2nd) : Πιο συνηθισμένη με τις μονοψήφιες ημερομηνίες: τη 12η Μαρτίου 2008.

Η πλέον κατάλληλη πάντως μου φαίνεται η πρώτη που πρότεινες


----------



## zouzounaki

Δηλαδή, είναι πιο σωστά να πούμε

Στις 12 Μαρτίου 2008

παρά

τη 12η Μαρτίου 2008?

Πάντως βοηθήσατε όλοι πολλά.


----------



## ireney

Τώρα μπερδεύτηκα! Θα έλεγα ότι είναι το ίδιο καλά και τα δύο


----------



## MissBehave

Μερικά παραδείγματα:

"Θα πάω στη Μύκονο στις 28 Ιουνίου."

"Ελαβα το γράμμα σου την Τετάρτη 28 Ιουνίου (τού) 2008."

"Εκδόθηκε την 28η Ιουνίου (τού) 2008" κλπ, κλπ...

Και επίσης:



> Πάντως βοηθήσατε όλοι πολλά.



Πάντως βοηθήσατε όλοι πολύ.


----------

